# "Def Set"?



## jim47 (19 September 2008)

what does the term "def set" mean when it appears after a share name?


----------



## captain black (19 September 2008)

Def. Set = Deferred Settlement

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9198


----------

